# Hollinger: Lakers, Offseason Losers



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> What, you ask, did the Lakers do wrong? Nothing -- in fact, they shored up the point guard spot with Steve Blake and got a tough gamer for peanuts in Matt Barnes. And, of course, they coaxed Phil Jackson to stay on the bench for one more season.
> 
> All that would have made the Lakers overwhelming favorites to repeat as champions next season, except for a little thing that went down in Miami. With the Heat looking like a super team, the Lakers find themselves downgraded to co-favorites at best, through no fault of their own.
> 
> Had James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh aligned themselves in any other combination with any other team, that wouldn't be the case. Thus, L.A. lost ground this summer, even though, in narrower terms, it won with the additions of Barnes and Blake.


*Link*

The Lakers should have been in the offseason winners article if you ask me. Their signings have only made the 2-time champions stronger, and they should be going into this season favourites.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's alright. Let them keep disrespecting us. I guarantee you that Kobe and the boys like it better that way.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

So the defending champions improve their only weakness(their bench) and they're losers how does that make sense?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Who is this Hollinger? Whoever he/she is an idiot. Just found out "he" writes for ESPN, big shocker...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hollinger is a moron; I'm pretty sure he has an agenda against Kobe and the Lakers.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> It's alright. Let them keep disrespecting us. I guarantee you that Kobe and the boys like it better that way.


Exactly.

Keep us under the radar (so to speak) and don't ever think of the Lakers as a serious contender, and we will be happy to hoist no. 17 in June.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I can only hope that this kind of **** continues to be published.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Did you guys actually read the article? He says that the Lakers got better. His whole points is, that through no fault of the their own, the Lakers went from clear cut title favorites to "co-favorites at best."

I agree with him completly. I was pissed as hell when LeBronadict went to the Heat, because the are now the only team with any shot to beat the Lakers. Oh well, to be the best you have to beat the best.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's stupid to call our off-season bad because of what someone else did. **** the Heat.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

He didnt say we had a bad offseason. He said we were the Losers of the offseason. Difference no?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's funny because he is sole basis of calling us losers is the heat.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> He didnt say we had a bad offseason. He said we were the Losers of the offseason. Difference no?


Touché. Still a stupid thing to say considering we're defending champions two years in a row and we got better. Why should we fear the Heat? Shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> He didnt say we had a bad offseason. He said we were the Losers of the offseason. Difference no?


Yes, but Hollinger has a history of saying stupid **** like this and basing it around his advanced statistics so his fans eat it up. 


The Lakers improved more than I thought they would. They got two great pieces for the bench, they made two excellent draft picks considering where the player's were taken, and the Lakers also picked up an established veteran in Ratliff who has a negligible deal if he can no longer contribute at a high level.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hollinger is an idiot. You don't call the best team in the league that got considerably better over the offseason losers. The Lakers are clearly better then the Heat as of right now so I'm not really getting this whole "losers" thing.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...elcap...trying to help others reading comprehension


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lmao, honestly we shouldn't care. It is Hollinger, he is the only guy who can write alot without actually saying anything.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Hollinger is a well known Blazer lackey and has always liked needling the Lakers when the mood strikes him. Kind of a twert too if you've talked to him in person (which I had the misfortune of doing). He always has this look on his face like he's scared of you, even when he's having benign conversation.


----------

